# How to build British Bentley on Ch4



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

On know guys looks great 3 part series on Ch4


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds interesting- I will pick it up on All4 :thumb:


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Been lucky enough to be invited to Bentley in Crewe a few times to see them making them whilst at my last job. 

The guy who hand stitches the leather interior using his left AND right hand is simply an amazing craftsmen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

They are amazing places aren't they. Been round both the Bentley and Aston lines (Aston is next week) plus Jaguar in Castle Bromwich.

Jaguar used to be free to go round not sure now, think it changed.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Coops said:


> They are amazing places aren't they. Been round both the Bentley and Aston lines (Aston is next week) plus Jaguar in Castle Bromwich.
> 
> Jaguar used to be free to go round not sure now, think it changed.


They sure are. Mesmerising for me! Have done the CB, Halewood and several other JLR sites, Honda etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Almost disappointing to see so much of the polishing of the wood now done by robot.

Been around many plants and Morgan still stands out as being the most interesting and surprising


----------

